# [Discord] [Online] [LFP] Bi-Weekly Oneshots(and more) in the Frozen North [Saturdays 8pm-11:30pm EST]



## TheChuckblaster66 (Mar 18, 2020)

*DnD 5e : *Bi-Weekly Oneshots(and more) in the Frozen North

*When:* Every Two Weeks Saturday night from 8pm-11:30pm EST (Next Session: April 18th)

*Where: *Discord Vindictive Reprise Server

*Availability for Oneshots:* 2 slots for May 2nd, & 4 slots for May 16th

*Availability for Ongoing Campaigns:* Open slots in 3 regularly campaigns & others forming


*Age Requirement:* 18 years of age or older.



*The Setting*

_Fiorlan is a country in the far North of the world. The residents live hard lives fighting the elements and monstrosities, and wild magic saturation poisoning. There are plenty of bounties to collect, and quest-boards seeking brave adventurers in the taverns and inns of the settlements. The populace lives and dies by the IceBind, a code of behavior where one's word is bond, duels are commonplace, and moral weakness can be punishable by death. Horses are scarce, most who have the means use Fiorlan Hounds as their steeds, horse-sized Malamute-esque dogs with thick fur and gentle dispositions. Can you survive the elements, brutal bandits, brittle politics, the scheming of the Wardens, and fantastical landscapes? Come see if there is a place for you by the firelight._

We are open for new players for a Dungeons and Dragons 5e Discord server, starting with low level characters(1st level). Long-time experienced DM. Narrative/roleplay and combat balanced. New and experienced players welcome, LGBTQ+ friendly, non-discriminatory. Discord voice and text, DNDBeyond(Dicecloud/other options ok too), and Avrae for dice rolling. All are welcome.

_We are not just doing oneshots. We are also building groups of like minded players who possibly want to turn what happens here into real ongoing campaigns. We use polling of time avialability to build groups with low-hassle. New players are especially welcome._



Survey/Campaign Signup URL:

==> Join us. Take the Vindictive Reprise Campaign Survey <==

_Don't worry it is secure and safe, it is all private and confidential. Click the link above, register with a valid email address, answer the questions and we will take the rest from there._


----------



## Manchurian (Apr 16, 2020)

TheChuckblaster66 said:


> *DnD 5e : *Bi-Weekly Oneshots(and more) in the Frozen North
> 
> *When:* Every Two Weeks Saturday night from 8pm-11:30pm EST (Next Session: April 18th)
> 
> ...



I wish to join


----------



## TheChuckblaster66 (Apr 18, 2020)

Go ahead and take the survey, we'll get it sorted


----------



## Manchurian (May 26, 2020)

TheChuckblaster66 said:


> *DnD 5e : *Bi-Weekly Oneshots(and more) in the Frozen North
> 
> *When:* Every Two Weeks Saturday night from 8pm-11:30pm EST (Next Session: April 18th)
> 
> ...



Save me a slot for gaming


----------

